# Darn hot weather



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Well last week the temperature spiked up to 32 celcius and I noticed the fish developed some little white patches on their bodies. Fortunately the temperature and humidity have plummetted so that we are again having to heat the house !! 

However summer is coming again and we do tend to get outrageous spikes in heat and humidity.
I have several elderly fish Ie. Over 5 years and in the case of my rainbow she is somewhere between 7-9 years old and it is her that I am concerned about. This morning I see she has a large hole in the top of her head.she is still in charge of the tank and eating well. I am hoping this is not hexamita as from everything I read it is a nasty thing to get rid of. 
I have not added any new fish recently nor any plants. All inhabitants have been there for many months.
The only other thing I wonder about is if they were over fed in the 2 weeks I was away thus leading to a dirty tank. ( it has now been cleaned twice since coming home)
The hot weather usually causes some issues in the tank with infections every year. It just gets so blooming hot and I end up turning on the a/c for the fish more than for us.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Put some tank water in the freezer. The you can plop fish-water ice cubes into the tank every day to help cool it.

Metronidazole is a simple drug to find and use if you think it's Hex. There are other infections which tend to appear in the warming months, too, so try to keep the water nice and clean.


----------

